#  Schulmedizin >   Blasenkatheter >

## Anonymisiert

Dürfen Hausärzte einen Blasenkatheter setzen ? 
LG Jürgen

----------


## josie

Hallo Jürgen!
Ich wüßte nicht, was dagegen sprechen sollte?!
Blasenkatheter werden in der Regel vom Pflegepersonal gelegt, aber Ärzte, auch Hausärzte können das selbstverständlich auch.

----------

